# Best places for photography in PA



## jtd (Sep 1, 2012)

I travel to PA (close to NJ) . Wonder what are the best places I can go to work on my photography.
Www.wowpics.co


----------



## bobandcar (Sep 1, 2012)

Bombay hook and henlopen in delaware. Leihigh valley in pa


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, your website doesn't work so I have no idea what kind of photos you are wanting to take. your own back yard can be a pretty amazing place if you look at it differently every time you go out. So can your kitchen drawers, any room in your house...


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 1, 2012)

Delaware Water Gap Natl. Rec Area.

Joe


----------



## psychoreo (Sep 1, 2012)

Outside


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 1, 2012)

Valley Forge isn't far from Phila, but as mentioned, it all depends what you're looking for


----------



## KmH (Sep 1, 2012)

psychoreo said:


> Outside


Inside too!

Best for what kind of photography?


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

Here....
Home | Eastern State Penitentiary


----------



## zombiemann (Sep 1, 2012)

mishele said:


> Here....
> Home | Eastern State Penitentiary



That would be a fun place to go shoot.  That and Waverly Hills.  Not for any "paranormal" value, but they are very interesting locations to me.


----------



## Tee (Sep 1, 2012)

Little Grand Canyon.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

PA DCNR - Ricketts Glen State Park


----------

